# Coming Out Of Cage



## totallynotamy (Jul 4, 2017)

My budgies recently became really interested in the world outside of their cage. My main concern is that they won't come back in their cage when playtime is over and since they're not finger tamed, I'd have no way of putting them back in. They've only been here for 3-4 days, and adjusted really well. Would it be a good idea to let them out now or wait until they're more tame?


----------



## Iris (May 8, 2012)

I'm in the same boat! Well, sort of, my budgie is slightly tame and I don't want to ruin our bond by forcing her back into the cage. Looking forward to some advice!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

Congratulations on your new budgies :congrats: You should give them two full weeks in their cage without letting them out so they start seeing their cage as "home". Additionally, don't try to touch them or put your hands in the cage during this time to let them settle in. 

After the two weeks are up, you can let them out to play, and they will eventually go back in by themselves. Make sure to let them out with plenty of time to help them get back in when needed, letting them out before an appointment inevitably leads to difficulties and you end up having to grab them to put them back in, which should be avoided. 

When you do start letting them out, be sure to have a perch on hand to have them step up on if you do need to get them back in. Usually this words better than stepping up on your finger if they're not tame.

If you don't want to have to be worried about this, you can wait until they're more tame or at least comfortable with you. If their cage is large enough for them (should be at least 18 x 18 x 30 inches for two budgies), then you don't need to worry about not letting them out for a while as you work on taming :thumbsup:

Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Star has given you excellent advice.
Allowing a minimum two week period for adjustment to their new home is very important.

After that, if you want to let the budgies out before they have learned to step up, you will need to ensure you do it in a small bird-safe room.
Covering the windows and mirrors so they don't try to fly through them is very important.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.

Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*


----------

